# Zuviele Frösche/Laich?



## Jade1982 (26. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
 vorangestellt sei erstmal: Wir haben Haus und Garten (inkl. 20.000l Teich) erst Sommer 2016 gekauft und sind damit zum Gartenteich gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde. Wir lesen uns schon fleißig durch entsprechendeLiteratur aber fühlen uns natürlich sehr unsicher als blutige Anfänger. 
Nun zu meinem aktuellen Problem. Wir hatten in den letzten 3-4 Wochen eine wahre Invasion von __ Kröten und Fröschen. 2 Krötenarten und 3 Froscharten konnte ich optisch auseinanderhalten. Es waren zu Hoch-Zeiten  bestimmt 50-60 Tiere, ein einziges Gewimmel und Gequake in der Paarungszeit. Nun haben wir unfassbar viel Froschlaich und unsere Fische (immerhin 5 große Kois und ca 30-40 Goldfische unterschiedlicher Generationen) haben irgendwie kein rechtes Interesse an den Eiern. Wir hatten gelesen und gedacht, dass sie diese fressen würden und es ist ja auch gutes Futter.. aber entweder unsere sind verwöhnte "Haustiere", die nur Kauffutter essen oder sie sind noch nicht so hungrig und noch im Wintermodus?
Ich habe nun Angst, dass sich aus all diesen Eiern Quappen und Jungfrösche entwickeln. Sind das dann nicht viel zu viele Lebewesen in 20.000L Wasser? Ich sorge mich um die Wasserqualität...
Ich habe nun aber gelesen, dass die Gesetzeslage sehr sehr schwierig ist, was das entnehmen und Aussetzen des Laiches angeht und will nichts falsch machen. 
Könnt ihr mir Rat geben? 
Liebe Grüße,
Jasmin aus Lichtenbusch (bei Aachen)


----------



## Christine (26. März 2017)

Ja, liebe Jasmin, lass die Natur machen. Das regelt sich von ganz allein. Die kleinen Quappen nagen die Algen von der Folie, dass sollte Dir eigentlich gefallen. Und relativ schnell wandern sie aus. Also einfach abwarten und Tee trinken. Alles andere wäre sowieso strafbar, da alle einheimischen Amphibien inkl. Laich und Larven - wie Du ja schon weißt - in Deutschland streng geschützt sind.


----------



## Jade1982 (26. März 2017)

Lieben Dank für deine Antwort.
Generell bin ich davon auch auch überzeugt, also dass die Natur weiß wie es geht und dass es sich von selbst regelt...
Ich sorge mich nur um das Wasser, bisher war das Teichwasser laut Teststreifen immer sehr gut. Also haben "zuviele Tiere" nicht auch negative Auswirkungen auf das Wasser? Und wenn ich mir ausmale, dass __ Frösche und __ Kröten ja in ihre Geburtsorte zurückkehren um zu Laichen, dann frage ich mich, was mich erwartet, wenn alle Eier, die dieses Jahr durchkommen... irgendwann wieder kommen.... waaaah


----------



## Christine (26. März 2017)

Das werden sie nicht, deshalb produzieren sie ja soviele. Wenn alle durchkämen, bräuchten die Tiere nicht streng geschützt werden.
Hast Du keine Filteranlage im Teich?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2017)

Jade1982 schrieb:


> Nun haben wir unfassbar viel Froschlaich und unsere Fische (immerhin 5 große Kois und ca 30-40 Goldfische unterschiedlicher Generationen) haben irgendwie kein rechtes Interesse an den Eiern.


 Freue dich , wenn es sehr viele sind dann wird dein Teich richtig sauber.


----------



## krallowa (27. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

nichts ist besser für deinen Teich als Quappen, sind Nahrungsquelle, __ Algenfresser, Steinputzer und ein Zeichen für gutes Wasser.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Jade1982 (27. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Dann kann ich ja aufhören mir Sorgen zu machen. Noch eine kleine andere Frage. Meine Kinder möchten gerne einige wenige Eier entnehmen und in ein Aquarium setzen, um die Entwicklung besser beobachten zu können. Wir würden die Quappen, sobald sie Beine entwickeln dann auch in den Teich zurücksetzen. Hand aufs Herz... bekommt man da auch Ärger oder meint ihr, sowas ist in Ordnung? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Nicht in Ordnung und verboten. Ihr habt doch den Teich vor der Haustür, da können deine Kinder ja auch gucken. Mag anstrengender sein, die Quappen dort auszumachen, bringt aber allen Beteiligten mehr. Die Entwicklung muss man jetzt auch nicht stündlich beobachten, alle paar Tage reicht.Es besteht auch die Gefahr, dass ihr im Aquarium gar nicht die nötigen Bedingungen herstellen könnt: Wassertemperatur, Licht und Nahrung etc. Bis sie Beine bekommen, das dauert ein paar Wochen, sind sie längst verhungert. Erdkrötenquappen sondern zusätzlich einen Reizstoff ab, der Fressfeinde abschrecken soll. In einem20000 l-Teich ist das kein Problem, im Aquarium würde der sich anreichern und kann den Quappen dann auch gefährlich werden.


----------



## Jade1982 (27. März 2017)

Vielleicht hast du Recht Beate. Ganz wohl ist mir dabei auch nicht, wäre ja wirklich schlimm, wenn die eines morgens tot in dem Becken schwimmen. dann machen sich ja auch die Kinder große Vorwürfe. Im Teich zu beobachten ist nicht so ganz einfach, weil wir einen Teichzaun um den Teich gesetzt haben, da mein Jüngster gerade mal 15 Monate alt ist und das zu gefährlich ist ohne Zaun. Die Kids dürfen eigentlich aus Prinzip nicht hinter den Zaun, naja vielleicht treffen wir da mal eine Ausnahmeregelung, dass sie das mit einem Erwachsenen zusammen dürfen. Bewaffnet mit einer Becherlupe dann...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. März 2017)

Unter Aufsicht mit der Becherlupe ist eine gute Idee. Die Becherlupe könnt ihr ja auch mit raus, hinter den Zaun nehmen, in Ruhe gucken und die Quappies danach wieder frei lassen. Das überstehen sie auf jeden Fall.  Und ganz nebenbei fischt ihr ja vielleicht auch andere spannende Sachen.


----------



## Christine (27. März 2017)

Und als besonderes Highlight macht Ihr dann eine "Nachtwanderung". Mit der Taschelampe sieht alles noch mal ganz  anders aus und man entdeckt noch so einiges mehr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2017)

Hi Jade,

von 1000 Frosch-/Kröteneier erreicht nur eins Mal als Frosch/Kröte die Geschlechtsreife und kommt dann eventuell mit 4-5 Jahren auch an den Teich zurück. Und mehr als 3-4 ablaichen tun sie meißt auch net (in der Natur werden sie selten mehr als 7-8 Jahre alt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2017)

Leider braucht man sich in einem Teich mit Fischbesatz (bei dem die Fische groß genug sind die Eier und Quappen zu fressen) keine Sorgen um zu viele __ Frösche machen.
In den ersten Jahren, als die Fische noch kleiner waren sind ja noch einige Frösche durchgekommen, seit die "Bestien" groß genug sind, haben die Frösche keine Chance mehr.
Die einzigen Überlebenden sind die Quappen, die ich bei der Filterreinigung trotz Saugfilter von Naturagart, im Filter vorfinde, die landen dann nämlich in meinen Miniteichen.
Im übrigen fressen __ Molche und Libellenlarven auch gerne den Laich, Frost und Schimmel können ihn töten, auch die Kaulquappen haben dann jede Menge Fressfeinde  und die Minifrösche dann auch (z.B. der Rasenmäher )
Also keine Angst vor Froschlaich!!
Freu dich drüber, denn das mit der Teichputzgeschichte funktioniert wirklich gut, wenn sie denn solange überleben.
LG
Bebel


----------



## Jade1982 (27. März 2017)

Danke für die Info. Heute trieben die ersten leeren Eihüllen im Teich, und kleine zuckende schwarze Larven treiben in Ufernähe. Bisher lassen die Fische sie links liegen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, mal sehen, ob das so bleibt. 
Ja, mit Taschenlampen rausgegangen haben wir vor zwei Wochen auch mal mit dem Großen abends gemacht. der war ganz erstaunt, was da für ein munteres (Paarungs-) Treiben herrschte...


----------



## Jade1982 (27. März 2017)

Hallo Bebel,
danke für die Info. Ja __ Molche haben wir auch einige im Teich. Schwarze mit orangenem Bauch, die habe ich auch schon beim Laich gesehen.


----------



## Erin (27. März 2017)

Mein Neid ist dir gewiss, wir haben dies Jahr gar keinen Laich im Teich  Ich hoffe, da kommt noch was...


----------



## Ansaj (28. März 2017)

Hallo Jasmin,
ich habe auch jedes Jahr sehr viele Kaulquappen, aber es hat sich über die Jahre zu einem Gleichgewicht eingependelt, soll heißen: es potenziert sich nicht. Zu viele werden es auch bei dir sicher nicht werden. Dennoch verstehe ich, dass du dir Gedanken um die Wasserqualität machst und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbegründet, da dein Teich ja so schon einen ordentlichen Besatz hat. Deshalb ja auch Christines Frage nach der Filteranlage. Ich würde zusätzlich die Intervalle der Teilwasserwechsel verkleinern. Aber in die Froschpopulation eingreifen würde ich auch auf keinen Fall und das wäre ja auch strafbar. 

PS an Erin: Bei uns fängt es auch gerade erst an, die ersten __ Frösche und __ Kröten haben sich bereits eingefunden, aber ich habe noch keinen Laich entdeckt. Bei uns im Norden braucht es wohl etwas länger bis die Natur in Gang kommt

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Jade1982 (28. März 2017)

Hallo Ansaj,
inzwischen glaube ich auch, dass es nicht zuviele werden, denn ich konnte heute eine Wasseramseln, zwei __ Molche und auch Libellenlarven an einer Laichecke beobachten. Dort sind ja die ersten Larven bereits geschlüpft und es wimmelt und zuckelt ganz ordentlich. Insgesamt haben wir, soweit ich es ausmachen konnte 6 große (je ca 1m³) Laichwolken im Teich. Eine davon am Ufer, da hab ich euch mal ein Bild von den Larven gemacht  Und ein Bild vom Fischschwarm... du sagtest ordentlicher Besatz... ich ging bisher davon aus, dass die noch gut Platz haben, wie denkst du darüber? (Auf dem Bild ist ungeführ die Hälfte des Teiches zu sehen) 
Am Wochenende haben wir einen neuen Wasserlauf gebaut, der sorgt natürlich auch für mehr Verdunstung, daher werden wir ohnehin öfter Frischwasser aus der Zisterne zuführen.
LG, Jade


----------



## Ansaj (28. März 2017)

Hallo Jasmin,
"ordentlich Besatz" ist natürlich sehr subjektiv. Auf dem Bild ist es tatsächlich nicht allzu voll. Ich bin auch von den Kois ausgegangen, da du von 5 großen (Größe ist natürlich auch sehr subjektiv) sprachst. Und 20.000l wären mir persönlich zu klein für die dauerhafte Koi-Haltung. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Herangehensweise. Ich bin immer dafür, Fischen möglichst viel Platz zu bieten und nicht am Minimum zu rangieren. Goldfische und Kois verstoffwechseln viel und belasten damit das System, besonders auch da sich Goldfische stark vermehren. Daher sind Filteranlage und Teilwasserwechsel ratsam. Und es ist wichtig, dass tatsächlich Wasser gewechselt wird und nicht nur verdunstetes Wasser aufgefüllt wird, denn durch letzteres ändert sich nichts an der Stoffzusammensetzung.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## pema (28. März 2017)

Hallo Jade,
tut mir leid: aber jetzt muss ich doch noch mal meinen 'Senf' dazu abgeben:
Ihr habt einen Garten, darin befindet sich ein Gewässer...das ist sog. Natur. Wenn auch (vielleicht) innerstädtisch und künstlich angelegt: die Tiere in eurem Umfeld interessiert dieser kleine Unterschied nicht.
Deine Sorge bzgl. der Wasserqualität (beeinträchtigt durch die Ausscheidungen der Kaulquappen) kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Fische kacken mehr.
Also vielleicht keine Fische mehr??...nicht ernst gemeint.
In deinem Garten ebenso wie in deinem Teich wird es Millionen von Tieren geben (zum Glück), von denen du (noch) nichts weißt und die vielleicht auch nicht ganz in's Bild passen.
Schau doch einfach mal zu, wie es sich entwickelt. Ohne Sorgen, sondern mit der Freude daran, dass ihr Tieren eine Heimstatt bietet, die sie woanders nicht mehr finden.
Ansonsten würde ich ein Aquarium  empfehlen...(und selbst da ist man nicht vor ungebetenen 'Gästen' sicher).
petra


----------



## Ansaj (28. März 2017)

Hallo Petra,
wer sagt denn, dass die Sorge um die Wasserqualität durch die Ausscheidungen der Kaulquappen zustande kommt? Wenn sich viele Kaulquappen im Teich befinden, steigt nun mal die Biomasse. Quappen sterben einfach so, ohne gefressen zu werden, die Eihüllen etc. verbleiben bestimmt auch im Wasser (kenne moch da allerdings nicht so aus) und da gerade erst der Frühling anfängt, läuft das biologische Gleichgewicht noch nicht rund. Und dann sprechen wir von einem Teich mit sowieso schon hohem Biomasseeintrag durch Kois und Goldfische und womöglich wenigen natürlichen Feinden für die Quappen. Also kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die Wasserqualität leiden könnte - muss es natürlich nicht. Aber dennoch erachte ich es als sinnvoll, die Werte im Blick zu haben, bzw. durch vermehrte Teilwasserwechsel nachzuhelfen. Natürlich geht es nicht darum, dass man aktiv an der Froschpopulation etwas ändert, aber ich denke, das hat die Themenstellerin ohnehin verstanden.
Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass sich Jasmin Gedanken macht und deshalb hier nachfragt.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Erin (31. März 2017)

Ansaj schrieb:


> PS an Erin: Bei uns fängt es auch gerade erst an, die ersten __ Frösche und __ Kröten haben sich bereits eingefunden, aber ich habe noch keinen Laich entdeckt. Bei uns im Norden braucht es wohl etwas länger bis die Natur in Gang kommt
> 
> Gruß
> Ansaj



Gestern habe ich den ersten Krötenlaich entdeckt  3 Krötenpaare paddelten fleißig durch den Teich + ein paar einzelne und die __ Molche spielten auch *Fangen* miteinander  Fehlen nur noch die Frösche...aber zumindest sind welche da, gestern sind nämlich 2 vor mir geflüchtet  Das erste zaghafte Quaken gab es auch...hach ja...ich freu mich!


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die __ Frösche...aber zumindest sind welche da, gestern sind nämlich 2 vor mir geflüchtet


Meine 12 haben erst eine Fluchtentfernung von so 2 m


----------



## marcus18488 (31. März 2017)

Hab jetzt Froschlaich und Krötenlaich im Teich. Momentan quakt es an allen Ecken. 
Meine Fische freuen sich schon auf die Kaulquappen. Und trotzdem schaffen es jedes Jahr einige durchzukommen.


----------



## Bebel (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Jade
Das, was die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigt sind die leeren Eihüllen, das bringt viel Eiweiss ins Wasser. davon schwimmen immer viele herum,
meist weil andere __ Frösche oder die Fische einen Eiballen auseinandergefetzt haben und die Quappen abgestorben sind oder gefressen wurden.
Obwohl ich immer versuche die leeren Eihüllen abzufischen (möglichst ohne Quappen ins Netz zu bekommen) hab ich, wenn ich den Filter im Fühjahr anstelle jede Menge Schaum auf dem Teich durch das viele Eiweiß.
Aber bis jetzt ist der Filter und die Natur immer noch damit fertig geworden - mit der Zeit.
Ich stell den Filter wegen der Quappen möglichst spät an und versuche möglichst viel von dem leblosen Schleim abzufischen, wenn sich keine Pünktchen oder Quappen mehr darin befinden.
Du hast ja ein relativ großes Teichvolumen da brauchst du dir glaub ich nicht so viel Sorgen machen. Wenn die Bepflanzung stimmt wird der schon mit einigem fertig.
LG
Bebel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2017)

Hi Erin,

mein dicker __ Seefrosch hat heute auch erstmals seine Schallblasen "durchgespült". Muttern wollte sich schon die Schippe schnappen

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (2. Apr. 2017)

Laichballen von Grasfröschen habe ich auch immer in hoher Anzahl im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen. Die Kaulquappen ernähren sich von den Resten und den sich dort bildenden Algen. Irgendwann ist das Zeug dann weg, auch wenn es vorher nicht unbedingt "sauber und gepflegt" aussieht. Solange genügend Wasserfläche vorhanden ist, so dass sich die Ballen noch zur Seite ausbreiten können (das war in den beiden letzten Jahren hier in der Bachlaufschale nicht so), muss man wohl nicht zwangsweise mit Problemen rechnen und eingreifen. Schaum war bei mir kein Problem. Allerdings mache ich auch sonst nichts, was die natürliche Beseitigung des Problems verhindern könnte, also z.B. Algenbekämpfung/UV oder so was.


----------



## pema (2. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mein dicker __ Seefrosch hat heute auch erstmals seine Schallblasen "durchgespült".


Mein kleiner __ Grasfrosch hat sich sehr bemüht....aber ich habe leider nichts hören können (ich hoffe mal für ihn, die Mädels haben ein besseres Gehör).

 
petra


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Apr. 2017)

Wie unterscheidet man den Laich von Frosch und Kröte?


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wie unterscheidet man den Laich von Frosch und Kröte?


Augen und Hüpfen.....Unke und Kröte ist viel spannender.

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/


----------



## Erin (2. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> mein dicker __ Seefrosch hat heute auch erstmals seine Schallblasen "durchgespült". Muttern wollte sich schon die Schippe schnappen
> 
> MfG Frank



Moin Frank,

war er so laut?  Och...mein Freund meckert auch jedes Jahr, obwohl die wahren Krachmacher bei den Nachbarn im Schwimmteich sitzen, dagegen quaken unsere regelrecht zaghaft  Irgendwo kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, auch wenn mich überhaupt nicht stört, letztlich dauert das Konzert ja aber gar nicht soooo lange und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt, hört man eh immer irgendwo __ Frösche, dafür gibt's weniger Verkehrslärm 

@Kathrinvdm 

Der Laich von Fröschen ist in Bällen, der von __ Kröten wie Schnüre


----------



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

Hmm .... ich habe in Toto's Link zum NABU gelesen, dass Grasfrösche in Teich überwintern. Dann muss ein reiner Amphibienteich ja doch eine ordentliche Tiefe haben


----------



## Erin (2. Apr. 2017)

Wie tief ist dein Teich denn?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wie unterscheidet man den Laich von Frosch und Kröte?


 __ Frösche laichen in Klumpen ab, die __ Kröten legen sie als Laichschnur ab, die meißt um Ästen, Pflanzen ect. geschlungen werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (2. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wie tief ist dein Teich denn?



Hallo Erin,

mein Teich ist 1,20 mit viel Wurzelwerk am Boden. Ich denke, das ist ok. 

Ich plane aber so vor mich hin: Da wo Vadders undichter Beton-Seerosenteich ist, soll irgendwann ein eigentlich flacher Teich für Amphibien hin. Also eine kleine 60cm Fläche, eine große 20 bis 30cm Fläche, eine feuchte Ecke, die das Wasser aus dem Teich bezieht und ein Moorbeet, da es so prima dort in die Landschaft passt. Nachdem ich das aber gelesen habe, wird ein kleiner Teil wohl doch 1,20....
Aber wie gesagt, das passiert noch nicht gleich. Ich lese, grübele, gucke mir Eure schönen Teiche an und plane vor mich hin. 

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2017)

Sorry, doppelte Antwort , hat Frank schon erklärt .


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2017)

Krötenlaich :
    
Leider wieder Unterwasser - unscharf 
Die Jungens und Mädels bei der Arbeit 
    
und wieder mal ein Fehltritt


----------



## frank2016 (3. Apr. 2017)

moin...
ich glaube Anne ist eine __ Kröten Erotik Filmerin 

Frank


----------



## butzbacher (3. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Mein kleiner __ Grasfrosch hat sich sehr bemüht....aber ich habe leider nichts hören können (ich hoffe mal für ihn, die Mädels haben ein besseres Gehör).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 179702
> petra



Hallo Petra,

meiner Meinung nach ist das ein __ Moorfrosch. Grasfrösche bekommen zwar eine bläuliche Kehle, aber so blau kenn ich die nicht. Und soweit auf dem Bild erkennbar, ist die Unterseite auch nicht marmoriert.

Gruß André


----------



## pema (3. Apr. 2017)

butzbacher schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach ist das ein __ Moorfrosch. Grasfrösche bekommen zwar eine bläuliche Kehle, aber so blau kenn ich die nicht. Und soweit auf dem Bild erkennbar, ist die Unterseite auch nicht marmoriert.


Hallo Andre,
wenn es denn ein Moorfrosch wäre...um so besser. Allerdings befürchte ich mal: das Foto lügt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass nach all den Jahren des Wartens sogar zwei verschiedene Froscharten in meinen Teichen ablaichen, ist doch ziemlich gering.
Aber vielleicht werde ich es ja noch sehen:
Gerade habe ich in dem kleinen Teich einen Laichballen entdeckt. Vielleicht hatte er also doch Erfolg mit seinen Rufen....oder der große __ Grasfrosch, den ich heute morgen so gegen sechs Uhr, ziemlich laut quakend (selbst ich konnte das hören) mit der Taschenlampe in dem Teich entdeckte, hatte das Glück, ein Mädchen zu betören.
petra


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Wann in etwa verlassen __ Kröten den Teich eigentlich wieder? Wollte den Dickerchen noch ein paar temporäre Ausstiegshilfen anbieten, da der Wasserstand ja so niedrig ist...


----------



## butzbacher (3. Apr. 2017)

Die Frage kann man nur ganz allgemein beantworten: "nach dem Ablaichen". Ist daher günstig, die Ausstiegshilfen gleich zu platzieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wann in etwa verlassen __ Kröten den Teich eigentlich wieder?



Hi Erin,

wie Andre schon schrieb ist das net so ganz allgemein beantwortbar.  Die Weibchen verlassen jedoch meißt gleich nach dem ablaichen das Wasser schon wieder da sie keine weiteren Eier produzieren - die die sie ablegten haben mehrere Wochen zur Bildung gebraucht  Die männlichen Exemplare bleiben länger im Wasser, in der Hoffnung - typisch Mann halt - noch weitere Damen beglücken zu können (Sperma bilden geht halt sehr schnell)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin und danke euch beiden! 
Habe vorhin nochmal geschaut, ich glaube die Damen sind tatsächlich schon weg...ich werde aber trotzdem noch was reinlegen, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## butzbacher (4. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> wenn es denn ein __ Moorfrosch wäre...um so besser. Allerdings befürchte ich mal: das Foto lügt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass nach all den Jahren des Wartens sogar zwei verschiedene Froscharten in meinen Teichen ablaichen, ist doch ziemlich gering.
> Aber vielleicht werde ich es ja noch sehen:
> Gerade habe ich in dem kleinen Teich einen Laichballen entdeckt. Vielleicht hatte er also doch Erfolg mit seinen Rufen....oder der große __ Grasfrosch, den ich heute morgen so gegen sechs Uhr, ziemlich laut quakend (selbst ich konnte das hören) mit der Taschenlampe in dem Teich entdeckte, hatte das Glück, ein Mädchen zu betören.
> petra



Hallo Petra,

also wenn das Foto so stark lügen sollte, schmeiß die Kamera weg. 

Gruß André


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2017)

Hi Andre,

so blau wie ein Moorfroschmännchen in Paarungsbereitschaft - die Kerle werden dann für 2-3 Wochen wohl fast komplett blau - hat die Kamera den Frosch nun auch wieder net gemacht

MfG Frank


----------



## butzbacher (4. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank,

da hast du schon recht, aber für einen __ Grasfrosch ist das echt schon extrem zu viel blau.

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2017)

Meine Frage paßt hier ganz gut ...

Im Teich ist es ja heuer Rund gegangen mit den Erdkröten. War ein richtiges getümmel.

Aber ... heute morgen habe ich zwei tote aufgeblähte Erdkröten heraus gefischt, gestern 3, insgesamt sind es heuer schon 8.
An zwei davon mußte ich das Männchen vom toten Weibchen trennen.

Laichschnüre haben wir entdecken können.

Ist das normal ... ?

Ich habe schon zu meiner Gattin gesagt, daß ich den Teich zuschütte wenn das so weiter geht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (4. Apr. 2017)

Moin Helmut,

waren es eher Männchen oder Weibchen? Ich habe letztens erst gelesen, dass die Weibchen schon häufiger ertrinken, weil sich mehrere Männchen an ihnen festklammern wollen und sie dabei unter Wasser drücken, sodass sie ertrinken. Vermutlich passiert das dann relativ oft, wenn Weibermangel herrscht.  Auch dass sich die Kerle am toten Weibchen weiter festhalten, ist normal...anscheinend sind die Krötendamen durch die Wanderung schon ziemlich geschwächt, vor allem, wenn sie den Herren noch Huckepack mitschleppen müssen und bis zum Ablaichen fressen sie wohl auch nichts.
Bei mir war das Geschlechterverhältnis zum Glück relativ ausgeglichen, nicht schön sowas....


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2017)

Der Größe nach dürfte es sich um Weibchen gehandelt haben. 

Hier im Bild sind sie am Weg zum 1,5m entfernten Teich ... und es waren wirklich viele unterwegs das sie sogar in unserer Straße platt gefahren wurden, obwohl Sackgasse 

  
Ein Bild vom Smartphone, sorry

Aber das soviele Weibchen ertränkt werden ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (4. Apr. 2017)

Ich wünschte mein Smartphone würde solche Bilder machen 

Schau mal da, weiter unten... * defekter Link entfernt *
Das scheint nicht ungewöhnlich zu sein und wenn man weiter googelt, findet man noch mehr solcher Berichte...

Naja....so doof das klingt, aber es hat ja seinen Grund, warum die Tierchen so viel Laich produzieren.


----------



## pema (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,
tut mir wirklich leid um die Tiere und ich kann deinen ersten Gedanken: 'zuschütten' verstehen.
Aber das machst du natürlich nicht.  Dennoch: nachvollziehbar und der Spruch: 'tja, so ist die Natur eben' tröstet in dem Moment nicht wirklich.
Petra

Damit meine ich nicht Erins Beiträge


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2017)

Danke für den Link ...

Wenn es auch erschreckend ist ... dürfte es doch auch anderswo in größerem Ausmaß vorkommen.

Heute war einmal bis jetzt ohne einen Fund.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> tut mir wirklich leid um die Tiere und ich kann deinen ersten Gedanken: 'zuschütten' verstehen.
> Aber das machst du natürlich nicht.  Dennoch: nachvollziehbar und der Spruch: 'tja, so ist die Natur eben' tröstet in dem Moment nicht wirklich.
> Petra
> ...



Nein, natürlich schütte ich den Teich nicht zu. Vielmehr regt es mich an, den Teich noch natürlicher zu gestalten. Für uns, unreiner zu machen, so daß sich Kröte & Co. besser am Ufer und im Teich bewegen können. Dazu will ich bepflanzte Schwimminseln aus Styrodur bauen. Die Ufer flacher und mit mehr Bewuchs gestalten. Leider sieht man noch viele kleine Stellen wo man die blanke Folie noch sieht.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (5. Apr. 2017)

@pema 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass klar ist, das ich so nicht gemeint habe  Hier wird auch jedes Viech betrauert und den Tod der Krötenweibchen finde ich besonders fies, auch wenn es Natur ist....wenn ich sowas sehen würde, würde ich definitiv eingreifen.


----------



## pema (5. Apr. 2017)

Deshalb habe ich es auch extra als Anhang erwähnt...das war nicht ironisch gemeint.
petra


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Apr. 2017)

Da bin ich froh, dass ich keinen sterilen gefliesten Teich habe. Bei mir fühlen sich __ Kröten, __ Frösche und __ Molche wohl. 
Jeder der einen Teich hat, in dem es nicht quakt und Koi (Karpfen) nich auch mal im Dreck wühlen können, weiß gar net was er versäumt.


----------



## Erin (7. Apr. 2017)

Nur mal so, falls sich jemand noch gefragt hat, wer eigentlich _wie_ quakt...

http://www.karch.ch/karch/de/home/amphibien/amphibienrufe.html


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Apr. 2017)

Hm, das könnte dann ja auch den Tod des Frosches aus meinem Teich erklären! Ich dachte zunächst, der __ Reiher sei schuld. Aber bei der Menge an Fröschen und __ Kröten, die in der letzten Woche in meinem Teich gefeiert haben, könnte das Tier auch ein bedauerliches Opfer der Vermehrungsfesttage geworden sein. Puh, die Natur ist mitunter wahrlich nichts für Feingeister …


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wollte den Dickerchen noch ein paar temporäre Ausstiegshilfen anbieten, da der Wasserstand ja so niedrig ist...


Die Ausstiegshilfen sollten keinesfalls temporär sein. __ Kröten (unsere zumindest) kommen den ganzen Sommer über zum Baden, die kleineren suchen jetzt schon immer Schutz im Wasser und auch Igel und Co. fallen beim Trinken schon mal ins Wasser.


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Apr. 2017)

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass jetzt bereits ziemlich viel Froschlaich in meinem Teich ist. War die letzten Jahre immer einen Monat später. 
Dieses Jahr scheint alles viel früher dran zu sein


----------



## Erin (7. Apr. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Die Ausstiegshilfen sollten keinesfalls temporär sein. __ Kröten (unsere zumindest) kommen den ganzen Sommer über zum Baden, die kleineren suchen jetzt schon immer Schutz im Wasser und auch Igel und Co. fallen beim Trinken schon mal ins Wasser.



Ausstiegshilfen gibt's schon, ich wollte nur vorsichtshalber zusätzlich noch was an der Ablaichstelle unterbringen  Aber du hast schon recht, generell ist mir das aktuell noch zu wenig und da wird sich noch einiges tun dieses Jahr.

@marcus18488

Kommt mir auch so vor...ich weiß auch nicht, ob das dem Laich so bekommt, der bei uns sieht nicht gut aus


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns sieht der Laich eigentlich sehr gut aus. 
Die __ Kröten haben sich auch wieder aus dem Teich zurückgezogen. Jedenfalls hab ich keine mehr gesehen. 
Naja, zum Baden kommen sie wieder
Seh ich dann am Duschgel, wenn sie es vergessen

Am Froschlaich kann ich jeden Tag erkennen, dass der Inhalt wächst. Hoffe, dass bei uns keine längere Frost Periode mehr kommt,sonst frieren die ein. Aber soweit ich weiß, hat die Natur da ja vorgesorgt mit einem internen Frostschutzmittel, das die Amphibien schützt.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2017)

Heute habe ich leider wieder eine Kröte aus dem Teich gefischt ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Ich hatte gestern auch eine...


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2017)

Das tut mir leid ...

LG
Helmut


----------

